# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Kuorma-autot pois Hämeenkadulta

## klt-tammerfors

Tänään oli taas ratikan ajolangat pudonneet kuorma-auton lavan osuttua niihin.
https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4795459

Pitäisi kyllä saada ne liian korkeat ja vältettävissä olevat kuorma-autot pois Hämeenkadulta. Saavat koko liikenteen sekaisin.

----------


## Melamies

Ongelma on jo liian paha, mutta ei kuorma-autoja voida häätää pois sieltä, missä niillä on työtehtäviä. (kielletty läpiajo ei ole tarkoittamani työtehtävä)

Sen sijaan kuljettajien on oltava perushuolellisia. On tiedettävä oman kuormansa korkeus, muistettava asettaa kuormausnosturi oikeaan ajon aikaiseen asentoon ja kippi ylhäällä ei saa ajella.

Eli huolimattomuudella  saadaan normaalikorkuinenkin kuljetus ylikorkeaksi.

Näitä vahinkoja voisi osittain estää varoitusorsilla, joita jo nyt käytetään ennen  matalia siltoja ja ainakin Ruotsissa ennen sähköistettyjen  rautatieosuuksien  tasoristeyksiä. Tietysti jokaiseen kadunkulmaan ja tonttiliittymään varoitusorsia tuskin on mielekästä sijoittaa.

Olen huomannut, että jos jollain kuorma-autolla on jotakin hullusti ja yritän varoittaa sen kuljettajaa, niin yleensä kuljettaja huomaa varoitusmerkkini, paitsi jos on luuri korvalla. Puhelimen käytön väärä priorisointi on usein myös näiden huolimattomuuksien alkusyy ja johtanut myös sivullisten kuolemaan.

----------


## heto

Eiväthän nämä ajolankoja repineet kuorma-autot ole edes olleet Hämeenkadulla vaan Hatanpään valtatiellä. Ja tuossa kun on hotelli, olutravintola yms. niin kyllä sinne tulee väkisinkin olemaan jonkun verran jakelu- ja roskienkuljetusliikennettä.

----------


## canis lupus

Kuorma-autoja tarvitaan joka paikassa. Roskat pitää viedä ja tavaraa tuoda kauppoihin. Kuljettajan huolimattomuus kyseessä, ei muuta

----------


## Melamies

> Eiväthän nämä ajolankoja repineet kuorma-autot ole edes olleet Hämeenkadulla vaan Hatanpään valtatiellä. Ja tuossa kun on hotelli, olutravintola yms. niin kyllä sinne tulee väkisinkin olemaan jonkun verran jakelu- ja roskienkuljetusliikennettä.


Ja myöhemmin tuli uutisointiin tarkennus, että tällä kertaa ajolankojen kannatinpylväs peruutettiin kumoon.

----------

